# Nr 23 - Musik von Video aus Youtube aufnehmen



## Mister master (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute! Welche einstellung muss ich beim Nr23 Rekorder einstellen, dass er den sound eines youtube videos aufnimmt? Wie stell ich bei Nr23 überhaupt was ein, der Funktioniert bei mir nur bei Mikrophon Input!
Danke!


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

http://no23.de/no23web/MP3_OGG_Aufnahme_Software.aspx?smi=3


----------

